# Gentoo Aufkleber

## aZZe

Servus!

Sagt mal gibt es schon diese "dickeren" Gentoo Aufkleber fürs Gehäuse? Die sind ja so ca. 2-3mm dick und 6,25cm² groß. Hat einer so welche oder weiß wo ich sie bekommen kann?

----------

## MrPrez

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Servus!
> 
> Sagt mal gibt es schon diese "dickeren" Gentoo Aufkleber fürs Gehäuse? Die sind ja so ca. 2-3mm dick und 6,25cm² groß. Hat einer so welche oder weiß wo ich sie bekommen kann?

 

Gibts denn irgendwo überhaupt Gentoo Auflkleber??? Hätte gerne welche, aber hab sie noch nirgends gesehen...

----------

## misto

@MrPrez:

Hab mal diese Seite gefunden: http://www.cafeshops.com/gentoolinux, dort hats zumindest normale Kleber..

Grüsse

misto

----------

## neonik

Ha! Des wär großartig!  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Macht Euch "vorerst" keine allzu großen Hoffnungen: [OT] Gentoo Tassen?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## nillsen

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Macht Euch "vorerst" keine allzu großen Hoffnungen: [OT] Gentoo Tassen?
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Oder etwa doch  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163462

----------

## ian!

Ist bereits im Gespräch. Wir (der Gentoo e.V.) kümmern uns darum.

----------

## neonik

ian!, gibt es bereits auch eine Seite mit einer Beschreibung des Gentoo e.V.?

----------

## ian!

 *neonik wrote:*   

> ian!, gibt es bereits auch eine Seite mit einer Beschreibung des Gentoo e.V.?

 

Nein, momentan noch nicht, folgt aber zu gegebener Zeit hier: http://www.gentoo-ev.org/

----------

## neonik

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *neonik wrote:*   ian!, gibt es bereits auch eine Seite mit einer Beschreibung des Gentoo e.V.? 
> 
> Nein, momentan noch nicht, folgt aber zu gegebener Zeit hier: http://www.gentoo-ev.org/

 

Großartig. Danke, ian!!

----------

## aZZe

Hey supi das wär ja mal was! So tolle Gentoo Baseballcaps waären auch toll  :Wink:  Natürlich müsste der Versand hier aus Deutschland heraus erfolgen, damit die Versandkosten einigermaßen gering bleiben. Aber grundsätzlich kaufen würd ich sowas, wenns der Gentoo Community zur Unterstützung dient.

----------

